# NORCO LT 6.2 Two Rahmengröße



## Teddy112 (23. Dezember 2010)

Servus Gemeine,
bin am überlegen mir das LT 6.2 zukaufen.
Jetzt bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe bei der Größe (komme auf der HP von Norce nicht wirklich weiter).
Entspricht es in M einem 18 Zöller?
Ich bin 180 Groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85 cm.
Danke schonmal 
Gruß
Chris


----------



## jojada1 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
ich wohne 40min von Köln weg und habe ein Fluid LT in Gr. M- kannst Dich ja mal draufsetzen, ich bin 181cm und habe 82cm Schrittlänge, passt perfekt. Kann sein, dass Du mit 85cm doch einen L-Rahmen brauchst...

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

